# Is it a sin...



## ErikaS. (Jul 20, 2010)

We live in rural Ithaca, NE. Our neighbors live about 1/2 mile away "in town". They are good people- they help us out, we help them. Currently we are boarding their horses and two of their dogs on our property- no charge. They are technically the grown daughter's critters, but she has little time to take care of them herself so the mom and younger sibs do most of the feeding. That's their business- I have no issue with that. My issue is the grown daughter keeps adopting dogs from CL or the vet office she works at and has no place to put them- except here in our extra kennel or at her mom's house- and no time for them. One of the dogs that she keeps here is a collie and I adore him. I let the collie and his buddy out of the kennel to play, bring them into my house when it's too hot out, and feed them a treat(once in a while). My husband CLEANED out the kennel, b/c they simply didn't have the time to. It was icky. They feed their dogs Ol'Roy- ick- but the dogs always get clean water.

I want to ask the daughter if I can have the collie. Is that tacky? She'll probably say no, anyway, because she loves her animals




.


----------



## chandab (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not sure how I'd ask, but I think I'd go ahead and ask, the worst she can do is say no, but if you really like this dog and she says yes, then you have a new furkid.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 20, 2010)

The worst she can say is no so why not?

Good luck!


----------



## Mona (Jul 21, 2010)

I would certainly approach her on it and ask. The worst she can do is say no. Just say something along the lines of you thought maybe she adopts these dogs from CL and the vet to "save" them, and that you are willing to provide a good home for the collie, and ask her to consider your home for adoption of the dog.



GOOD LUCK!


----------



## REO (Jul 21, 2010)

You never know until you try!





Just tell her you've fallen in love with the collie and you'd be so happy if she let him join your family!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 21, 2010)

GO FOR IT! be sure to post photos of your new dog so we can all see her.





How could they say no to a great loving home.

Love my adopted collie... Great dog! One of the best obedience dogs I have ever had and she is great with my kids and family.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 21, 2010)

I would ask and tell her you have become very attached to the dog, and he to you guys. Perhaps mention that you have noticed she doesnt have much time and that free her up of some responsibility? And you are happy she rescued the dog but you would love to give it a permanent home? Like someone said, never hurts to ask and the worst she can say is no!


----------



## Katiean (Jul 21, 2010)

The dog is at your place and in a kennel because she doesn't have time for it. She rescued it from someone that was mistreating it? Lack of proper attention is just as bad IMO. It sounds like she has bitten off more than she can chew. I would ask since the dog is already at your place.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 21, 2010)

> Currently we are boarding their horses and two of their dogs on our property- no charge.


Heck, I don't suppose you'd like to move next to me...I would LOVE that set-up myself.





How could she possibly say no? It is all but your dog anyways?








Sounds to me like she is begining to become a hoarder, only you are the one doing the work, and supplying the means.


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2010)

I can understand. I get really attached to animals if I spend much time around them. It's one reason I don't think I could ever board horses for someone else. I'd get too emotional.

If you really want the dog (I don't doubt you a bit), do you think that she'd be more receptive if you said something like "I am so attached to this dog. Would you consider letting me buy him from you?" (figuring they wouldn't name a very high price, and God knows, my dogs are currently valued in the trillions of dollars!).

Collies are awesome, awesome dogs. We have a collie named Kelsey and she's a wonderful dog and good protection to boot. Can't resist showing her off below.

Good luck! I hope he gets to become yours!!!


----------



## Miniv (Jul 21, 2010)

Just ASK! If you don't, it will bug you forever that you didn't.





And if that collie dog is meant to be yours, it will happen. (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## ErikaS. (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, I asked. She seems amenable to the idea, but wanted to talk to her husband first.

Katiean- I too think she has bitten off more than she can chew. She does care and has the best of intentions, but does not have the time to give all of her animals the one on one time they need.

Sue- My husband would love for us to move to Canada. If we ever do, I'll let you know.





Jill- Your dog is simply beautiful!



I believe I've seen her pic in your avatar or a post before and I kept going back to look b/c she is just so gosh darn pretty.

Thanks again folks. I just felt odd about asking someone for their dog. I'll let you know how it turns out- either way.


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, Erika!

I've got my fingers crossed that you get this dog



:yes


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 24, 2010)

Any news on your neighbor's dog?


----------



## ErikaS. (Jul 24, 2010)

She's kind of hemming and hawing about making a decision- she's got to talk to her husband and talk to the vet who originally rescued him. I'm going to ask her again today. The dog keeps escaping from the kennel and waiting at my door, so we kept him in our house last night. He needs a good grooming, some Frontline or a flea bath and the ends of his ears have been bitten up by flies. Originally, he was going to spend his days in our kennel at nights with her until July when they finished renovating their house. He's been here for 3-4 months, 24/7, and since she has acquired two more dogs that live with her as we speak. The house may be finished by fall. As I said before, I like her, she means well, but she's ticking me off. Her pets' basic needs are met but that's about it.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 24, 2010)

Keep after her... drives herding dogs nuts to be set apart and away from their pack. That is probably why he keeps getting out and coming to your door. Collies need their humans and need a job to do, watching from a distance and not being part of things would drive my collie girl crazy.

I hate when the flies eat their ears



Glad the dog has you, hope he gets to come live with you full time.

Watch how much you do to him before you own him... I saw somebody take alot of time, grooming and made a silk purse out of a sows ear helping clean up a rescue dog.. hoping to take the dog home with them..., only to have the person say " ohhh that dog looks gorgeous, I am keeping her"... didn't take long for the dog to look awful again either. sad. Hope it works out for you! He needs you!


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 24, 2010)

> He's been here for 3-4 months, 24/7, and since she has acquired two more dogs that live with her as we speak.


She left _him_ with you, and SINCE THEN...brought home two more dogs that live with her? IMO, she already GAVE you the dog. If she hems much more, tell her you will take him for the board and kennel fees owed.








Is she at least paying you SOMETHING towards their upkeep??







> she's got to talk to her husband and talk to the vet who originally rescued him.


I bet that Vet has no idea that she just took him and basically abandoned him either...she should not of rescued him...she took away his chance to be someone else's beloved pet...someone like you, who would appreciate him.


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2010)

IMO, what you need to do is tell her that she's going to have to start paying board for these dogs. It's only fair. And if you keep taking care of them for free, she has no incentive whatsoever to take them home. Once she knows that she will have to pay for the board and care, there will be a good reason for her to let you have the collie.


----------



## ErikaS. (Aug 1, 2010)

Just a small update: Laddie (of course that would be a male collie's name) has been staying in the house with us for about a week to see how he gets along with my other two dogs and to see if the whole living arrangement will work out. So far, he is not officially mine, but things are going well. My only real obstacle is my somewhat dominant golden/lab male. He had "issues" with the male beagle we used to own and he gets jealous of other dogs getting attention. Laddie is really laid back and has no desire to fight. His attitude reminds me of a hippy- "peace and love, man". If this works out and he's finally mine, I'll post a pic. I promise.


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2010)

My fingers are crossed


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 1, 2010)

When introducing a new dog sometimes one of those DAP diffusers or some DAP spray can help calm the doggie pack down during the transition process. Aroma therapy (pheromes) can really be beneficial and calming. Best wishes and good luck with Laddie. You typically can expect a two week "honeymoon" with an introduction of a new dog. The best thing is to move slowly until the new dog is accepted into the pack and has his place established. After awhile it will be as if he has been there forever. Can't wait to see photos!


----------

